# Dap 3.0



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to say I used this stuff a few weeks ago, and yes, while it was a "pain" to use b/c I had to use thinner to wipe it, the flexibility and adhesion are second to NONE.....I don't know what the stuff is, but wow I was impressed with it. It blew silicone out of the water.
http://www.dap.com/3point0/about.html


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this. Do they sell at HD or Lowes yet?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

valleyman said:


> I've been wanting to try this. Do they sell at HD or Lowes yet?


 They've had it at my HD for quite awhile.

I used it once, can't remember where, but I know I was happy with it, overall.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

valleyman said:


> I've been wanting to try this. Do they sell at HD or Lowes yet?


http://www.homedepot.com/buy/paint/...lfleveling-concrete-sealant-12pack-92598.html


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I belive 3.0 is a modfied Silicone Polymer. I can't tell but it seems to be the replacement for sidewinder, which I was a fan of.

HD has had it here for over a year, its pricey, but worth it for the tough jobs. The biggest think I like about it is that the white caulk seems to stay white alot longer than Quad, which yellows rather quickly.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

Few ounces less than other caulks and costs more.

If you can keep your fingers out of it you will like it...:thumbsup:


----------

